

Why you should wait on upgrading to .Net 4.6 - Nick-Craver
http://nickcraver.com/blog/2015/07/27/why-you-should-wait-on-dotnet-46/

======
Nick-Craver
I wrote this post to make as many developers and sysadmins aware of the (very
critical) bug in .Net 4.6 as possible. Please take a minute to read and make
anyone deploying (or thinking about deploying) .Net 4.6 aware of the issue. If
you have any questions, I'm happy to answer here, on the blog, or on reddit.

~~~
batou
Thank you for raising this one noisily; very grateful.

I've put a full stop on upgrading our test kit to this while we analyse
everything.

------
skc
Really glad you guys helped to catch this so early. Kudos.

~~~
d2p
Really concerned that MS did not :(

------
ojanik
Has microsoft promised a patch for this or do we have to wait till 4.7?

